# 12th March Detailing Training day No.2 @Blok51



## Ronnie

Hi everyone. After the success of the first day at Blok51, we are running a second training day on

Saturday 12th March

again at Blok51 in Kilrea. The day will be a beginners introduction to detailing and is the first of a series showing you right through from dirty car to detailed car.

The day will focus on:
Safe Washing, proper use of chemicals how and why we use what we use and when to use them.

Preparing panels with clay bar.

Taping and masking: how and why we do it

Machine polishing: An introduction to what we do and you can have a go with various machines from DA to rotary.

Sealing and finishing a panel.

and if we have time glass and interior cleaning.

this is ideal for the beginner or someone who wants to see how to properly prepare and maintain a vehicle.

tickets are going fast so head on over to Blok51 where you can sign up. any questions feel free to ask me of give me a bell on 07784258006

See you there.
Rollo.


----------



## Cookies

Booked!! 

See you there Rollo. 

Cooks


----------



## gibbo555

Would have liked to attend this but got the neighbours car to detail


----------



## Cookies

gibbo555 said:


> Would have liked to attend this but got the neighbours car to detail


Bring it up and we'll all chip in!!!


----------



## gibbo555

Cookies said:


> Bring it up and we'll all chip in!!!


Would be in nice shape to hand back after a drive from Kilrea to Dromore lol


----------



## Cookies

Sure you could run it through the local jet wash when you get down the road lol.


----------



## GeoffS

Ah rage balls.. Going to miss this.. Just happen to be flying out to Los Angeles on honeymoon that morning.. Hopefully I will be around for the next course


----------



## Cookies

Put it off for a few days Geoff. I'm sure the wife would be absolutely fine about it......

Cooks


----------



## GeoffS

I get away with a lot of car shenanigans but that may be a bit too much.. Although cant wait to pick up the v8 hire car to drive route1


----------



## dreamtheater

B*LLS!!! I am away that weekend!!! Let me know when the next one is


----------



## Cookies

I'm just in home after going to the detailing day. Firstly, a huge thanks to Ronnie, James, Barry and Simon for contributing to this detailing madness. Oh and a big thank-you to Simon's mum for the sandwiches and haribo lol. 

I for one had a thoroughly enjoyable day, and I also learned loads about pre-wash, acidic wheel cleaners and how to neutralise them, sealants versus waxes on white cars, and loads of little tips from the professionals. 

Thanks guys. 

Niall (Cooks)


----------



## mcglynn

Also attended this day with a good friend.

Was nice to meet some of you guys & I'm sure my motor along with others will be looking better becuase of it. Some great tips passed on and some invaluable lessons learnt.

Thanks guys & looking forward to the more advanced versions.


----------



## si74

Can't beat a chicken and grape sandwich. lol


----------



## Cookies

Or ham and cucumber. :-D


----------



## J7jeff

Me too, enjoyed the day , very informative and well run!


----------



## R063R

Definitely one of the best £40 I ever spent. I said to Simon the fee alone was worth it for them sammiches lol.

On a more serious note, a lot of good info given and taken on board. Barry asked me at the end of the day had I learned anything and I could only respond with that I would have to sit down and process it all as there was just so much.

I have a DAS6 already and was all set for buying another machine like a Flex or Rupes so I was glad to see the machines brought out to have a go on them. I used the Rupes with James and had said I was interested in another machine, he asked why, I said for more efficient correction as I had spent about 15 hours over the last two weekends trying to take three years worth of tree sap dots and rain spots off the roof of the wife's Cooper S. James responded that he didn't rate the Flex and that it isn't the machine that does the work but rather the ability in the head and the hands of the man holding the machine.

With that said, I would most certainly be interested in an advanced training day that was mentioned by Rollo. My own technique is clearly not efficient enough, and needs some polishing up. Pun intended.

I think the most interesting item of the day for me, after having time to process, was the highlighting of certain accents or lines on a car to make them pop that little bit extra when we were discussing waxes. Would anybody have any links to something like this as I am very intrigued and would like to try it out?


----------



## Cookies

That's a good point chum, the tips around accentuating the lines on a car with hand applied wax was a totally new one on me. 

Cooks


----------



## Ronnie

really glad you all had a great day it is true it is only as good as the people who attend so thanks very much for coming along. Keep posted for our advanced day where it will be all machining based now that the basics are covered. Also we will be running a few more beginner days in poss May so will keep you posted about those.


----------

